# best basket for Rancilio Silvia?



## greymda

if you had to own only one basket, which one it would be?


----------



## johnealey

Hi Greymda

18g VST would be my go to on the Silvia as a good general fit both for the std portafilter and boiler size.

John


----------



## greymda

@johnealey much you dose in it? and what roast.


----------



## johnealey

Anywhere between 17 and 19 although as you get closer to 19 you need to check clearance on darker roasts so that you don't break the puck with shower screw. The 18g is good as it fits both spouted and naked plus is less finicky than the 15g so is a good all rounder (have 2 on the L2 as well)

John


----------



## greymda

great, thanks!

i am after a good basket for some doubles in the morning, from one extraction half for my girlfriend's flatwhite and half for my morning espresso.


----------



## Stanic

johnealey said:


> Hi Greymda
> 
> 18g VST would be my go to on the Silvia as a good general fit both for the std portafilter and boiler size.
> 
> John


I agree, followed by with the VST 15g for single ristrettos


----------



## greymda

@Stanic, what's your usual ratios for the 15 and 18 baskets?


----------



## Stanic

for Silvia, I would dose 16 g into the 15g basket and 18g into the 18g basket, but I've only got the latter one yesterday so still experimenting

the ratios for espresso normale would be 1:2 and for ristretto I tried 18g in and 25g out (cca. 1:1,4 ratio), this is of course dependent on roast level, the lighter beans need a bit longer extraction, otherwise the coffee is rather acidic


----------



## greymda

thanks and good luck on your next God Shot









don't forget to share your findings, later on.


----------



## shadow745

Some aftermarket baskets are just too expensive for what they are. I recently bought a Rancilio basket (#40-100-103) and it's been fantastic compared to the stock basket that came with it. Well designed, fits the stock portaflter and holds 18+ grams.

https://www.amazon.com/Rancilio-18-gram-Double-Portafilter/dp/B00V2NZ2B6


----------



## nicholasj

I invested in a VST ridged 18g. Fits both the spouted and bottomless Rancilio PF's.

works a treat.


----------



## greymda

what's the usual dose in and out?


----------



## nicholasj

greymda said:


> what's the usual dose in and out?


Well I suppose depends on the beans. But for example....using Rave Italian Job, I thought I hit a nice spot with 18g in and 31g out in about 32 secs.

Of course by the time I had reached this nice spot I ran out of beans, as usual! Oh well!


----------



## greymda

exactly because of this i now order 1kg of any beans. because till you set the grinder, till you find the dose, till you find the temperature...


----------



## Grimley

shadow745 said:


> Some aftermarket baskets are just too expensive for what they are. I recently bought a Rancilio basket (#40-100-103) and it's been fantastic compared to the stock basket that came with it. Well designed, fits the stock portaflter and holds 18+ grams.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Rancilio-18-gram-Double-Portafilter/dp/B00V2NZ2B6


This is Amazons UK price

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rancilio-Double-Portafilter-Insert-Basket/dp/B018F7VMSS

Nearly £75? don't think so.


----------



## johnealey

There's always a chancer looking to catch someone out! Buyer beware and do your research etc etc

John


----------



## NashNash

I bought a Rancilio Naked portafilter for the Silvia, it came with a 21g basket. I dose 18g and am happy with the results. The NPF is very useful especially if you like changing your beans regularly.


----------



## Han

Does anyone know if the bottomless porterfilter will fit on a older machine. Mine is a 2007 V2

something like this

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/naked-bottomless-porta-filter-handle-for-rancilio-silvia.html or http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/rancilio-bottomless-portafilter/

on the bellabarista site says only compatible with newer models?


----------



## argieX

I always use the 18g basket with 18g coffee and have modified the shoverhead screw to a flush screw.

The output is about 33-37g in the cup.


----------



## DanielinLondon

johnealey said:


> Hi Greymda
> 
> 18g VST would be my go to on the Silvia as a good general fit both for the std portafilter and boiler size.
> 
> John


 Hello, would this be ridge or ridgeless basket?


----------



## johnealey

@DanielinLondon

Either, as is a personal preference relating to how often you change the basket out for a different size, ridgeless makes it a little easier when in a spouted portafilter. If using a bottomless portafilter then easy to pop out either by pushing them out from the bottom.

Buy whichever suits based on the above, they extract the same from the bottom through the same pattern of holes.

Pop on over to the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself 

John


----------

